# Rocky Mountain recalls Edge and Slayer



## Arnoud (24. März 2006)

ocky Mountain Bicycles is recalling about 660 Slayer and Edge full-suspension mountain bikes, due to reported chainstay failures. Rocky Mountain received one report of an incident where the rear wheel separated from the bicycle.
The recall involves 16.5, 18 and 19-inch Slayer and Edge bikes sold through specialty retailers from January 2001 through February 2002. The Slayer is black with red Slayer and Rocky Mountain decals on the toptube and downtube. The Edge is royal blue with yellow decals on the toptube and downtube. Bicycles with the letter "S" stamped on the chainstay yoke are not involved in this recall.
For information contact Rocky Mountain Bicycles at (800) 663-2512 or Rocky Mountain Bicycles.


----------



## el Lingo (24. März 2006)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das schon eine weile her! oder machen die das schon wieder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (25. März 2006)

Das glaub ich auch ist doch schon lange bekannt dass es bei den Modellen paar Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gegeben hat und ich glaube kaum das RM bikes die ca. 5 Jahre alt sind noch zurückrufen. Wenn man das Bike dann gekauft hat als das schon bekannt war gabs ja noch ne ersatz Kettenstrebe gleich dazu


----------



## Limited Edition (27. März 2006)

Das ist exakt der Text vom 2001er Rückruf.
Gut aufgedeckt Arnoud.


----------



## xeno (18. April 2006)

last euch nur weiter ver......
ich als Konstrukteur könnte nicht gut schlafen bei solchen Unzulänglichkeiten
Aber sicher gibt es gute Marketingstrategien die das über die Stückzahl wieder 
in ein Statistisch erträgliches Verhältnis bringt
Ach so brauche als Beispiel für Vorlesungen noch ein kaputtes RM7(Prof ist ganz heiß drauf ein Rahmen mit so vielen Konstruktionsfehlern zusehen )
und sehr vorsichtig Fahren!!wünscht
xeno


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Xeno, wenn Du eine persoenliche Aversion gegen Rocky hast ist das okay und Deine Sache.
Auch ist es Dir freigestellt dies Kund zu tun, aber bitte wenn dann qualifiziert, und nicht in jedem Thread einfach mal "dagegen" sein.
Aufgrund Deiner Probleme die Du bei Rocky siehst wird hier aber sicher keiner seine Passion beenden.
Da Du ja als Konstrukteur sicher die Weisheit mit Schoepfloeffeln gefressen hast, kann ich Dir nur raten, eine eigene Firma mit dem Mass aller Dinge an Rahmen zu gruenden. Dann kannst Du auch die voellig unfaehigen Konstrukteure bei Rocky auslachen.
So lange fahre ich Rocky - und Du solltest echt besser auch mal probieren statt nur Dein Theoretisches Wissen einfliesen zu lassen.


----------

